# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Hyrje në "Gazetari" (për ata që dëshirojnë të bëhen gazetar)

## Cimo

Shumë të rinj ëndërrojnë që të jenë gazetarë, sepse e konsiderojnë gazetarinë një mundësi për udhëtime, për tu njohur me njerëz të rëndësishëm etj. Megjithatë, gazetaria është më shumë se kaq. Kur gjatë pasditeve bota normale kryen orarin e punës dhe çlodhet, gazetari mendon për ditën tjetër. Gazetari nuk ka pushim... Gazetari gjithnjë është në luftë me kohën.
Gazetari shkruan nën presionin e afateve, nën stres. Fleta e bardhë ose monitori shpesh i duken sikurse Napolonit i dukej Vaterlo, ku u zhvillua beteja aq e përfolur. Ndryshe nga shkrimtari, që shkruan në qetësi, gazetari shkruan nën presion të kohës. Shkrimtari shkruan për dhjetëvjeçarët dhe shekujt, kurse gazetari shkruan mbi ditët dhe javët. Lajmi i vonuar humb efektin.
Anëtarët e familjes shpesh nuk e kuptojnë. E akuzojnë se nuk është bashkëshort i mirë, se nuk është baba i mirë. Shpesh jeta e gazetarit ngjan me jetën e një bohemi. Gazetari një pjesë të madhe të kohës e kalon në terren, shpesh larg familjes. Ai është gjithmonë në lëvizje. Thuhet se gazetari është si biçikleta; po nuk qe vazhdimisht në lëvizje atëherë rrëzohet.
Gazetaria të sjell kënaqësi dhe mundime, prandaj ai që e do gazetarinë këto duhet që ti ketë parasysh që në fillim të karrierës. Vetëm ata që e kanë pasion gazetarinë vazhdojnë këtë udhëtim të vështirë i cili mund të të shpie drejt lavdisë.
Jo çdokush ka konsiderata për gazetarinë. Politikani Bizmarku thoshte se gazetarët janë njerëz të profesionit të dështuar. Më vonë e ndryshoi mendimin. Gjatë një fjalimi tha se shtypi e vlerëson drejt pushtetin dhe opozitën, hedh goditje djathtas dhe majtas, duke mbrojtur moralin e shoqërisë.
Uinston Çerçili pohonte se gazetaria është thirrje e jashtëzakonshme që duhet sa më parë ti largohesh. Megjithatë, ishte lexues i pasionuar i gazetave.
Gëte thoshte se shpesh herë gazetarët nuk e dinë se çfarë thonë, ndërkaq ndonjëherë nuk mund ta thonë atë që e dinë.
Një shkrimtar tjetër pohonte se gazetat duhej që të shtypeshin kur ndodhte ngjarja e madhe për njerëzimin, e cila, sipas tij, ndodhte njëherë në njëqind vjet.
Megjithatë, ka shumë shkrimtarë të njohur që i kanë shkruar veprat e tyre teksa punonin si gazetarë, të cilët kanë folur me respekt për gazetarinë. Të tillë janë gazetarët dhe shkrimtarët: Ernest Heminguej, Dino Buxati apo Gabriel Garsia Markes...
Shkrimtari dhe gazetari spanjoll, Huan Gomes Hurado, autor i librit bestseller Spiuni i Zotit, thotë se gazetaria të ndihmon edhe në letërsi. Nëpërmjet gazetarisë, sipas tij, mësohesh që të hulumtosh më mirë dhe të gjesh më shumë burime për veprën letrare që shkruan. Por, sipas tij, ndryshe shkruhet një roman dhe ndryshe një raport gazete, sepse në rastin e dytë duhet u nënshtrohesh klisheve...
Jeta e gazetarit është dinamike. Ka jetë të qetë, të zakonshme, ku gjërat zhvillohen ngadalë. Kjo nuk ndodh me gazetarin.
Gazetari nuk është person i dëgjueshëm. Ai angazhohet në shoqëri. Me vetiniciativë merr pjesë në mbrojtjen e sistemit të vlerave në shoqëri (politik, ekonomik, kulturor, arsimor etj.) Gazetari angazhohet edhe për ndryshime shoqërore, kur janë të nevojshme. Megjithatë, gazetari nuk jep leksione, as këshilla, ai vetëm informon. Nëse e thotë përherë të vërtetën ai ka frikë vetëm nga një gjykatës - lexuesi, dëgjuesi apo shikuesi.
Gazetaria është një luftë e vazhdueshme. Jeta e gazetarit shpesh mund të vihet në rrezik...
Vetëm të guximshmit vazhdojnë udhëtimin.
Nëse i pranoni këto vështirësi, atëherë mund ta vazhdoni udhëtimin drejt bërjes së karrierës në gazetari.


ÇKA JANË MJETET E INFORMIMIT?

Mjetet e informimit (mediumet) mbledhin dhe shpërndajnë informacionin për opinionin publik.
Sipas mënyrës së emetimit të informacioneve mund të jenë:
1. Mjete të shtypura të informimit (gazetat, revistat)
2. Mjete elektronike të informimit (televizionet, rrjetet televizive, radiot)
3. Mjete virtuale të informimit (interneti, blog-u, forumet etj.)

Sipas pronësisë mediumet mund të jenë:
1. Publike  kur financohen nga obliguesit tatimor (në Maqedoni medium publik është RTVM-ja dhe disa radio lokale etj.)
2. Private  kur financohen nga persona privat (Alsat M, Top Channel, Shekulli, Fakti, Lajmi etj.)
Përgjithësisht, mediumet informojnë publikun, vëzhgojnë zhvillimet në shoqëri dhe ndikojnë.


ÇKA ËSHTË LAJMI?

Kush thotë gazetari thotë informacion. Kështu shkruan Pierre - Andre Krol, në librin e tij Manual i vogël i reporterit. Po të mos ishte lajmi sdo të ishte as gazetaria.
Deri tani askush nuk ka arritur që ta përkufizojë me saktësi lajmin. Thuhet se lajmi nuk mund të përkufizohet por njihet menjëherë. Lajmi është fakt relevant. Lajmi është diçka që nuk e ke njohur më parë (Tarner Katlixh). Apo: Ngjarja që ia vlen të jetë lajm është ajo e cila ndryshon status quo-në e situatës ose që mund të ndikojë në të.
Ndoshta përkufizimi më mbresëlënës është i Robert Dejna-s, redaktor në New York Sun, i cili thotë: Nuk është lajm kur qeni kafshon njeriun, por kur njeriu kafshon qenin.
Funksioni themelor i gazetarisë është informimi. Lajmi është baza e gazetarisë. Në gazetari lajmi konsiderohet si gjëja më e rëndësishme në botë. Pa lajmin mediumet informative nuk do të justifikonin ekzistimin e tyre. Nga lajmi lindin të gjithë zhanret e gazetarisë - komenti, editoriali, analiza, reportazhi etj.
Njerëzit duan të dinë për ngjarjet, ti përjetojnë sipas mënyrës së tyre dhe më pas të dëgjojnë apo lexojnë komentet e të tjerëve - komentuesve, ekspertëve, teoricienëve...
Gazetari e gjen lajmin, por ai nuk është gjykatës. Është e drejtë e njerëzve të kenë mendimin e tyre për ngjarjet e ndryshme për të cilat informohen. Njerëzit nuk janë qenie që duhet të udhëhiqen, por qenie që dinë të mendojnë.
Gazetari gjithnjë duhet ta ketë të qartë thënien Ta dëgjojmë dhe palën tjetër.
Gazetari nuk paragjykon. Ai shkon atje ku e shpien faktet, shkon drejt jetës duke e treguar atë.
Lajmi duhet të jetë i saktë, i qartë, i plotë, aktual.
Përmbajtja e lajmit gjendet duke u dhënë përgjigje pyetjeve: KUSH? ÇKA? KU? KUR? SI? PSE?
Gjërat më të rëndësishme gjithnjë janë në fillim të lajmit. Redaktorët i shkurtojnë tekstet duke filluar nga fundi.


CILAT JANË KARAKTERISTIKAT E LAJMIT?

Ndikimi (Impakti)  Sa më i madh të jetë ndikimi te njerëzit dhe proceset në shoqëri, po aq është më i rëndësishëm një lajm.

Nisja nga pika zero (nga lokalja)  Lexuesit më shumë i intereson ajo që ndodh më pranë tij. Një zjarr afër vendit ku jeton i intereson më shumë se sa një fatkeqësi më e madhe e ndodhur diku larg.

Koha e duhur  Lajmi plasohet në kohën e duhur. Çdo lajm i vonuar humb efektin.

Njerëzit  Lajmi ndërlidhet me njeriun. Njerëzit e bëjnë dhe e lexojnë lajmin. Emrat e mëdhenj krijojnë lajmin e madh.

Konfliktet  Janë një nga veçantitë kryesore të lajmit.

Dimensioni human  Gazetari identifikohet me fatin e atyre për të cilët raporton.

Audienca (target grup-i)  Çdo lajm zgjon interesimin e një grupi njerëzish (të rinjve, pleqve, pensionistëve, adhuruesve të artit, sportit etj.)

ÇKA ËSHTË PUBLIKU DHE POROSIA?

Komunikimi elementar konsiderohet se ka tre elemente - Publikun, Përrallën (rrëfimin), Porosinë (mesazhin). Pra 3P.
PUBLIKU janë lexuesit, shikuesit, dëgjuesit apo shfrytëzuesit e internetit
POROSI jepet nëpërmjet tekstit, fotografisë, videos, grafikës, tonit (zërit), HTML-së etj.

CILA ËSHTË GJUHA E GAZETARIT?

Nuk ka një gjuhë universale. Secili gazetar e ka gjuhën e tij. Saktësia dhe qartësia e një teksti varen nga pasuria gjuhësore e gazetarit. Gjuha nuk është vetëm mënyrë për të shprehur mendimet, por edhe mënyrë e të menduarit. Shumë njerëz përdorin të njëjtat fraza. Gazetari duhet të ketë gjuhë më të pasur. Kjo arrihet duke lexuar vazhdimisht. Megjithatë nuk janë gazetarët ata që e mbrojnë gjuhën, që e pasurojnë atë. Duke shkruar nën presionin e afateve ata shpesh nuk kanë kohë që të ndalen gjatë te gdhendja e fjalisë. Nëse shkrimtari shkruan për një lexues ideal, gazetari shkruan për të gjithë, pavarësisht përgatitjes arsimore apo profesionale të lexuesit. Por gazetari asnjëherë nuk duhet ta harrojë se pa fjalën ai është sikurse njeriu pa ajrin...
Gazetari duhet të jetë i shpejtë, por edhe i qartë. Mungesa e qartësisë e errëson mendimin. Ai, gjithashtu, duhet të jetë i saktë, të mos përdorë fjalë të tepërta. Fjalitë e gjata, po nuk u shkruan me mjeshtri, mund të krijojnë konfuzion te lexuesi. Gazetari duhet të shkruajë shkurt. Gazetari shkruan që të lexohet.
Andre Krol konsideron se gazetar i mirë është ai i cili i jep tekstit jetë, ngjyrë, aromë, ton, muskul dhe karakter, por edhe nuhatje. Kush thotë gazetari thotë informacion. Fjalitë e shkurtra japin ritëm, nerv dhe muskul. Sipas tij një gazetar është i mirë nëse arrin lexuesin ta mbajë peng të shkrimit të tij.

ÇFARË TRANSMETOHET ME GJUHËN E MEDIUMEVE?

Me gjuhën e mediumeve (gazetave, radios, TV, internetit) transmetohen informacione për njerëz, ngjarje, aktivitete, pasoja etj.
Gjuha e mediumeve është në raport të ngushtë me gjuhën e popullit, të rajonit, gjuhën e grupeve të caktuara... (The Oxford Dictionary of English Grammar).
Gjuha krijon identitet. Kur flet ose shkruan diçka, ti shfrytëzon burime nga gjuha amtare për ta projektuar veten si një personalitet i veçantë, të ndryshëm brenda rrethanave të ndryshme. Gjithashtu e projekton veten si një personalitet i angazhuar brenda aktiviteteve të caktuara. Nëse nuk e kam idenë se kush je, atëherë nuk do të arrij që të kuptoj se çka më thua, çka shkruan dhe çka më preferon. (James Paul Gee).

ÇKA DUHET TA KEMI PARASYSH KUR SHKRUAJMË NJË LAJM?

- Më parë përgatitemi, pastaj ulemi që të shkruajmë;
- Më parë duhet ta kemi të qartë për atë që shkruajmë, pastaj të fillojmë të shkruajmë, sepse nuk ka mendime të errëta, por fjali të errëta;
-Të mendojmë shkurt që të shkruajmë shkurt;
- Të respektojmë normat gramatikore (edhe pse çdo redaksi ka lektorin);
- Të përdorim fjalë nga gjuha standarde;
- Të kemi njohje për sintaksën;
- Të shkruajmë me precizitet semantik  pra të mos përdorim fjalë që sua dimë kuptimin (nuk themi narkoman, por i varur nga droga, jo invalid por handikap);
- Duhet që të flakim fjalët e huaja, zhargonet, shprehjet figurative, klishetë, gjuhës administrative;
- Tu shmangemi fjalive të komplikuara;
- Të flasim, pastaj shkruajmë  më parë ta themi fjalinë, pastaj ta shkruajmë
- Të shohim nëse përputhen kohërat, gjinitë, numërorët etj.
- Gazetari i mirë gjithnjë e rilexon tekstin e tij. Atij nuk i pengon që tekstin tua lexojë kolegëve para se ta dërgojë te redaktori. Përse jo, tekstin mund tia japësh ta lexojë edhe pastrueses. Edhe ajo është një lexuese gazetash, një dëgjuese e radios apo një shikuese e TV-së.

SI SHKRUHET NJË LAJM?

Dëshirojmë që të shkruajmë një lajm?
Duhet që tu japim përgjigje pyetjeve: KUSH? ÇKA? KU? KUR? SI? PSE?
Nuk u përgjigjemi këtyre pyetjeve?
Nuk e kemi lajmin ose kemi diçka që mungon.
Gazetarët fillestarë shpesh harrojnë ta pyesin tekstin që kanë shkruar. Ata duhet që tekstit tia parashtrojnë pyetjet themelore të gazetarisë. Teksti gazetaresk është si pasqyra magjike, e cila ua kthen përgjigjet, nëse më parë ia keni treguar. Nëse keni harruar tia tregoni përgjigjet, pasqyra nuk do tua kthejë. Mos prisni që ta shikoni veten në pasqyrë nëse nuk qëndroni përballë saj.
Pyeteni ÇKA dhe teksti do tu përgjigjet. Nëse keni harruar tia tregoni se ÇKA ka ndodhur, atëherë teksti do të heshtë. Bëjeni që të flas teksti Juaj.
Gazetari gjithnjë niset nga pasojat, pastaj i kërkon shkaqet. Nëse ka ndodhur një fatkeqësi, ku ka pasur të vdekur, gazetari fillimisht tregon pasojat, pra sa ka të vdekur, më pas merret me shkaqet.
Shpesh herë gazetari nuk mund ti jap përgjigje pyetjeve SI dhe PSE. Sepse i mungojnë të gjitha informacionet. Por assesi nuk i harron këto pyetje. Mund të shkruajë një tekst tjetër, atëherë kur do ta ketë përgjigjet. Mbase ditën e nesërme (nëse punon në gazetë) ose në edicionin e ardhshëm të lajmeve (nëse punon në radio apo TV).
Nëse ÇKA është e domosdoshme për tekstin e sotëm, PSE do të jetë i rëndësishëm për ditën tjetër.

KUSH?
Në këtë pyetje përgjigjemi për njerëzit, si pjesëmarrës në ngjarje.

ÇKA?
Çka u ndodhi njerëzve ose çka ndodhi që të mund të shkruajmë.

KUR?
Gazetari nuk shkruan për gjëra të jashtëkohëshme. Ai nuk është shkrimtar. E tregon kohën kur ka ndodhur ngjarja.

KU?
Gazetari duhet që të tregojë vendin e saktë ku ndodhi ngjarja. Ai nuk shpik vende vetëm që të zhvendos ngjarjen, ashtu sikurse mund të veprojë një shkrimtar. Nëse Makondo është vend i sajuar nga Markesi, për të cilin thotë se është gjendje shpirtërore, gazetarit kjo nuk i lejohet, sepse nuk sajon.

SI?
Nëse u përgjigjemi katër pyetjeve të mësipërme atëherë e kemi lajmin, por lexuesi është kureshtar dhe dëshiron të dijë më shumë  dëshiron të dijë se si ndodhi ngjarja.

PSE?
Gazetari jep shkaqet e ngjarjes. Pas çdo pasoje doemos duhet të ketë një shkak. Shpesh, për shkak se lajmi duhet të plasohet në kohë të duhur, gazetarët nuk arrijnë që ti japin përgjigje kësaj pyetjeje.

CILËT JANË LLOJET E LAJMIT?

Lajmi klasik  Zakonisht bëhet sipas principit të piramidës së përmbysur, duke u dhënë përgjigje pyetjeve të rëndësishme të gazetarisë.
Lajmi në vazhdimësi - Janë lajme që e ndjekin në vazhdimësi një ngjarje të papërfunduar.
Flesh  Lajm shumë i shkurtë dhe i shpejtë që, zakonisht, përmblidhet me një fjali. Shpesh jepet në televizion kur ndodh diçka e re dhe e rëndësishme.
Antrfile (shpesh quhet boks)  Lajm i cili futet në tekstet gazetareske si element i veçantë grafik. Pra, ndonjë lajm atraktiv, që ka edhe titull të veçantë, ndonjë citat i fuqishëm ose ndonjë detaj që zgjon kërshërinë e lexuesve. Kuptohet, që ndërlidhet me lajmin kryesor.
Kurioziteti  Dallon nga lajmi klasike sepse i mungon aktualiteti. Kuriozitet nuk synon aq të informojë se sa që të zgjojë interesim apo që ta argëtojë lexuesin/dëgjuesin/shikuesin.
Komunikata (Kumtesa)  Është njoftim zyrtar i institucioneve të ndryshme që jepet nëpërmjet shtypit, radios, TV etj..

ÇKA JANË BURIMET E NJË LAJMI?

Lajmi është si lumi. A mund të ketë lum pa burime? Që lajmi të rrjedhë me patjetër na duhen burimet.
U kemi dhënë përgjigje 6 pyetjeve (kush, çka, ku, kur, si, pse)? Po. Por lajmi ende nuk është kryer. Gazetarët shkruajnë për ngjarje, që i krijojnë njerëzit real, institucionet etj. Nuk ka ndodhur që ndonjë personazh të ketë dalë nga ndonjë roman dhe të na ketë befasuar. Prandaj gazetari shfrytëzon burimet, që lajmin ta bëjë të besueshëm. Madje, lexuesi dëshiron që në lajm të ketë më shumë burime.

Burimet primare: janë ata që kanë informacionin e dorës së parë. P.sh. ndonjë dëshmitar në vendin e ngjarjes, ndonjë pjesëmarrës në ngjarje, ndonjë i dëmtuar etj.

Burimet sekondare: mund të jenë organet kompetente, ekspertët, shfrytëzimi i materialeve arkivore etj. (Në gazetari është si rregull që informacionet të verifikohen nga dy burime të pavarura).
Kur shfrytëzojmë burim nga medium tjetër atëherë themi citohet të ketë thënë..., për tia bërë me dije lexuesit/dëgjuesit/shikuesit se është huazuar nga medium tjetër.

Burimet anonime (konfidenciale): Edhe pse nuk janë të preferuar dhe shpesh ngjallin polemika, megjithatë në tekste gazetareske përdoren edhe burime anonime. Gazetari e ka për obligim që ta bind burimin të rrëfejë hapur, me emër dhe mbiemër dhe jo të flasë pa i dalë emrin në gazetë. Por kështu nuk ndodh përherë... Prandaj gazetari merr përsipër që të mbrojë burimin, pa ia zbuluar identitetin.
Në Maqedoni ekziston ligj për mbrojtjen e burimit anonim. Në gazetari ndodh shpesh që të ketë keqpërdorime me burime anonime, që sajohen për qëllime të ndryshme propagandistike.

SI PËRCILLEN RRËFIMET E BURIMEVE TE LEXUESI?

-Rrëfimet e burimeve përcillen në mënyrë shumë koncize.
-Kur kemi rrëfime nga dy palë kundërshtare duhet që të jenë të balancuar.
-Gjithnjë duhet të dallohet citati nga ajo që thotë gazetari, që të mos ngatërrohet fjalia dhe të hutohet lexuesi.

ÇKA ËSHTË ATRIBUIMI (EMËRTIMI)?

Atribuim nënkupton kur rrëfimi në tekstin gazetaresk ndërlidhet me burimin e rrëfimit. Pra kur tregojmë se kush ka rrëfyer.

CILAT JANË MËNYRAT E CITIMIT?

Në gazetarinë e shkruar ekzistojnë disa mënyra të të cituarit:

a) Në fillim të fjalisë:
Hoze Murinjo thotë: Dështuam sepse nuk i shfrytëzuam rastet për gol
Hoze Murinjo thotë se dështuan sepse nuk i shfrytëzuan rastet për gol.

b) Në fund të fjalisë:
Dështuam sepse nuk i shfrytëzuam rastet për gol, thotë Hoze Murinjo
Dështuan sepse nuk i shfrytëzuan rastet për gol, thotë Hoze Murinjo.

c) Në mes të fjalisë:
Dështuam, thotë Hoze Murinjo, sepse nuk i shfrytëzuam rastet për gol
Dështuam, thotë Hoze Murinjo, sepse nuk i shfrytëzuam rastet për gol.


CILAT JANË MODELET E STRUKTURIMIT TË LAJMIT?

Kur i kemi të gjithë elementet për ta bërë një lajm, atëherë mund të merremi me strukturimin e tij. Ka dy modele për strukturimin e një lajmi:
1)modeli i piramidës së përmbysur
2)modeli narrativ

1)modeli i piramidës së përmbysur - shfrytëzohet gjatë strukturimit të lajmit të fortë dhe rrëfimeve standarde. Në hyrje të lajmit jepet elementet më të rëndësishme, sipas pyetjeve themelore, kurse më pas renditen elementet tjerë. Ky model i mundëson redaktorit që ta shkurtojë lajmin nga fundi drejt fillimit.

2)modeli narrativ - ka hyrje ku jepen të dhënat kryesore, pastaj shtohen elemente që mbështesin të dhënat e hyrjes, por gjithashtu ka edhe fund të fuqishëm.

ÇKA ËSHTË SFONDI (BACKGROUND)?

Në sfond jepen të dhëna për njerëzit, ngjarjet dhe fenomenet që i kanë paraprirë ngjarjes për të cilën shkruajmë. Zakonisht lajmeve kryesore, që botohen në ballinë, ose që emetohen në terminët më të shikuara (të dëgjuar) në TV (radio), u shtohet edhe sfondi.

SI STRUKTUROHET NJË LAJM?

- Kreu  Në fillim sulmi. Sa më goditës dhe sa më i shkurtë. Njohësit e gazetarisë preferojnë që hyrja të mos jetë më e gjatë se 4 reshta, sepse duhet që të përvetësojë lexuesin. Bëjeni lexuesin që të futet menjëherë në jetën e subjektit, nëpërmjet një personazhi, një detaji të fortë, një plani të madh.
- Faktet mbështetëse dhe përshkrimi i ngjarjes rendisim faktet tjera që janë me interes për lexuesin.
- Atribuimet dhe citatet  që teksti të bëhet më i besueshëm japim citatet e burimeve, pjesëmarrësve në ngjarje (burimet primare) dhe të tjerëve që flasin për ngjarjen (burimet sekondare).
- Sfondi - Jepen të dhëna për njerëzit, ngjarjet apo fenomenet që i kanë paraprirë ngjarjes për të cilën shkruajmë.
- Temat sekondare  këto mund ti përdorim edhe në ndonjë shkrim tjetër.
- Titullimi - pasi kemi shkruar lajmin atëherë mendojmë për titullimin e tij (mbi titullin, titullin, nën titullin, mes titujt)

PSE TITULLOHET LAJMI?

Lajmin e shkruajmë që ta shesim. Prandaj duhet ti vëmë një titull atraktiv që ta tërheq lexuesin. Thuhet se titulli dhe hyrja duhet të nxisin dëshirën e lexuesit për të lexuar më tej tekstin e shkruar. Pensionistëve do tua tërhiqte vëmendjen titulli Pensione jo të vogla, por qesharake.
Në gazetarinë e shkruar lajmit i vëmë mbititullin, titullin, nëntitullin dhe mestitujt. Në gazetarinë për radio dhe TV shpesh nuk përdoren titujt, prandaj gazetarët e këtyre mediumeve e kanë vështirë të gjejnë tituj kur duhet që të punojnë në gazetë.
Nëpërmjet titullit japim faktin më kryesor të lajmit. Por vetëm një fakt, asnjëherë më shumë se kaq. Titulli joshës e nxit lexuesin që të lexojë tekstin. Titulli duhet të jetë atraktiv, informativ, goditës, preciz, inventiv, befasues, origjinal. Njohësit e gazetarisë konsiderojnë që titulli sduhet të ketë më shumë se gjashtë fjalë, duke përjashtuar lidhëzat. Gjithsesi se duhet shmangur shenjat e pikësimit. Në tituj nuk vendohet pikëçuditje ose pikëpyetje. Nëse titulli shtron një pyetje, përpiqu t'i përgjigjesh Jo, thotë gazetari i shquar Andrew Marr.
Kur lexuesi lexon mbititullin, titullin, nëntitullin ai duhet që të ketë një pasqyrë për atë që flet rrëfimi i gazetarit.
Mbititulli nuk duhet të jetë më goditës se sa titulli. Është si një uverturë. Nëntituj duhet të jenë të shkurtër. Ato duhet ti përkasin pjesës së tekstit që vazhdon dhe jo asaj që paraprin. Nëntitulli duhet të shkaktojë kërshëri për vazhdimin e leximit. Nuk është bërë vetëm për ta ajrosur tekstin, pamjen vizuale.

PSE NJË RRËFIM, NJË KËND?

Ekziston një barsoletë për gazetarin që niset të shkruajë për një shfaqje, por kthehet i dëshpëruar sepse ka dështuar. Arsyeja: digjej teatri. Pra, lajmi kryesor ishte djegia e teatrit dhe jo dështimi i shfaqjes.
Gazetari duhet që të zgjedh një kënd. Lexuesit sdo ti interesojë pse nuk u mbaj shfaqja, por pse u dogj teatri, në pati të lënduar etj.
Gazetari duhet tia parashtrojë vetes disa pyetje para se të nis të shkruajë:
-Cili do të jetë rrëfimi im?
-Ku është lajmi në këtë rrëfim?
-Çka ka të re në lajm?
-Çka do ti interesonte lexuesit?
-Çka dua ti kumtoj lexuesit?
Prandaj një rrëfim, një kënd, me qëllim që të mos defokusohet lexuesi.

CILËT JANË GABIMET E GAZETARËVE FILLESTARË?

- Gazetarët fillestarë, ndonëse mund të jenë të talentuar, harrojnë tu përgjigjen pyetjeve themelore të gazetarisë. Ngjajnë me vozitësit fillestarë, të cilët kur frenojnë shikojnë këmbën e tyre. Ende se kanë të krijuar instinktin që të frenojnë pavetëdijshëm kur para tyre shfaqet një pengesë.
-Kur shkruajnë në gazetë harrojnë se shkrimi i tyre do të botohet nesër (shkruajnë sot, kurse gazeta botohet nesër)
-Tentojnë me një fjali tu përgjigjen 6 pyetjeve themelore të gazetarisë, duke krijuar fjali të gjatë dhe të paqartë.
-Shpesh i harrojnë emrat e bashkëbiseduesve, sepse nuk i kanë shënuar në notesin e tyre.
-Shpesh harrojnë që personave tua shënojnë funksionet që i kryejnë...

ÇKA ËSHTË RAPORTI?

Është zhanër themelor i gazetarisë i cili u jep përgjigje pyetjeve themelore të gazetarisë (kush, çka, kur, ku, pse, si) duke njoftuar audiencën me rrjedhën e ngjarjeve. Gazetarët shpesh e quajnë lajm i zgjeruar. Por raporti dallon nga lajmi i zgjeruar për sa i përket mënyrës se si shkruhet, përmbajtjes, rolit dhe dedikimit. Lajmi informon për dikë ose për diçka, duke u bazuar në elementet themelore të informimit. Raporti jep hapësirë edhe për detajet. Është rrëfim, dëshmi, interpretim, sqarim dhe detaj.

Ka disa lloje raportesh:
1. I thjeshtë (i përgjithshëm, informativ apo tematik)
2. Analitik (interpretues)
3. Përshkrues

Raporti i përgjithshëm (informativ)  na jep imazhin e përgjithshëm të ngjarjes, ndjek rrjedhën e saj dhe merret me rrethanat.
Nëpërmjet raportit synohet që të informohet audienca për ngjarjet ditore, për zhvillimet politike, ekonomike, kulturore, arsimore etj.
Raporti është tematik kur gazetari përqendrohet vetëm te një temë e ngjarjes, e cila mund të sjellë risi dhe të jetë interesante për audiencën (publikun).

Raporti analitik(interpretues)  ka qëllim që të analizojë të dhënat, pra të informojë audiencën më shumë për një ngjarje.

Raporti përshkrues  Përveç se flet për një ngjarje njëkohësisht e përshkruan atmosferën dhe ambientin ku ka ndodhur ajo. Gazetari që bën një raport përshkrues ndalen edhe në detaje që e zgjojnë kërshërinë e lexuesit. Për të shkruar një raport të këtillë gazetari duhet që të ketë prirje për beletristikë.

ÇKA ËSHTË INTERVISTA?

Intervista është zhanër shumë i popullarizuar gazetaresk. Rrjedh nga anglishtja dhe do të thotë takim ose bisedë. Intervista bëhet me një person të njohur rreth një teme aktuale. Gazetari nuk pyet kot, por kërkon përgjigje relevante. Shpesh konsiderohet si një lajm i shprehur në formë dialogu.
Se sa një intervistë do të jetë e suksesshme varet nga aftësia e intervistuesit, por edhe bashkëbiseduesit.
Që intervista të jetë e suksesshme duhet që të zgjidhet tema, bashkëbiseduesi dhe pyetjet e parashtruara. Të bësh pyetje është po aq vështirë sa të përgjigjesh.
Gazetari nuk do të dështojë nëse ka njohuri paraprake rreth temës për të cilën do ta pyes bashkëbiseduesin. Gazetari konsulton burime të ndryshme. Lexon sa më shumë për temën dhe për bashkëbiseduesin, pyet persona të tjerë për të. Preferohet që gazetari paraprakisht të bëjë një bisedë të lirë me atë që dëshiron ta intervistojë.
Nëse gazetari dëshiron që të intervistojë një shkrimtar duhet që të lexojë librat e tij.
Intervista synon që personalitetet e njohur ti ofrojë sa më afër publikut.
Intervistat mund të jenë klasike, interpretuese, kolektive etj.
Kur intervistoni pyeteni bashkëbiseduesin përse është ashtu dhe jo a është ashtu, sepse nëse burimi mendon se nuk dini asgjë atëherë do të tentojë që tu bllokojë dhe do tu shmanget pyetjeve të padëshirueshme.
Qëllimi i gazetarit është që ta shtyjë bashkëbiseduesin të sqarojë dhe të rrëfejë dhe jo të mohojë.
Që tia arrini qëllimit, të cilin e synoni, duhet të shkoni deri në fund. Reporterët që nuk besojnë se do të arrijnë që të marrin intervistë ose ndonjë informacion nga burimi kurrë nuk do të kenë sukses. Pyetni vazhdimisht dhe mos komentoni. Mos i jepni hapësirë bashkëbiseduesit që të përgjigjet shkurt me po ose jo. Duhet të keni durim dhe bashkëbiseduesit ti krijoni komoditetin që të rrëfejë.
Në fillim bëni pyetje të përgjithshme, të lehta. Kështu i jepni mundësi që të krijojë besim tek ju. Më pas parashtroni pyetjet e vështira. Pra mos shkoni menjëherë të kulminacioni.
Gjatë gjithë kohës sa e intervistoni burimin mos lejoni që tu kaplojnë ndjenjat. Mos harroni: ju nxirrni përgjigjet dhe nuk jeni ai që i zgjidhni problemet.
Para se gazetari të bëjë një intervistë duhet të ketë parasysh këto gjëra:
-Të identifikohet dhe ti tregojë atij që e interviston se ku do të botohet intervista;
-Ti tregojë qëllimin e intervistës;
-Tia tregojë kohëzgjatjen;
-Ti japë burimit kohë të mjaftueshme që të përgjigjet;
-Ti shmanget debatit, fyerjeve, grindjeve me atë që e interviston;
-Nëse intervista do të botohet në gazetë nuk është profesionale që përgjigjet të nxirren nga konteksti. Pra gazetari duhet që të respektojë kushtet e parashtruara nga ai që intervistohet.

Literatura:
Grup autorësh - Të shkruarit për mediume të shtypura, MIM, Shkup, 2005
Pierre - Andre Krol  Manual i vogël i reporterit, përkthyer nga A. Lili
Grup autorësh - Manual për gazetarët e Evropës Qendrore dhe Lindore, Dituria, Tiranë
Predrag Gjuriqiç - Gazetaria, filozofi, moral, zanat, Laris, Beograd, 1990
Melvin Mensher - Gazetari, SHLG Faik Konica (Dispensë), Prishtinë 2001
David Tuller - Manual i raportimit të diversiteti.
Çka bën redaktori përgjegjës, burimi www.notrain-nogain.org
Andrew Marr  Midis rreshtave, shkëputur nga libri A Short History of British Journalism, përkthyer nga Faruk Myrtaj.

----------

